# Piranhas v.s. Gerbil



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

http://joecartoon.atomfilms.com/pages/joefish/

bump i want everone to see it


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

hello


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)




----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

piranha_guy_dan said:


>


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)




----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

WTF?


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

wow this is quite a thread, great replys guys


----------



## ShatteredSkyy (Feb 22, 2006)

wheres the piranha?

i found um...kills a whole lot of um... but he gets whats comin to him.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

I liked the beginning the most..


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

the link took me to some ***** cartoon site.







i wish it worked. if there's a gerbil being eaten i want to be a part of it damnit!


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

oh damn this is hilarious he get his...... chopped off must see


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

dutchfrompredator said:


> the link took me to some ***** cartoon site.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's under cartoons - gerbil cartoons - and then I think it's under joe fish

It was a cartoon, not real..


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

Uhh next time you post something as pointless as this make sure you post it in the lounge, not the Piranhas picture and videos so I dont waste my time.

Thanks.


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

That was stupid







.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

moeplz- it sounds to me like you think stuff in the lounge is a waste of time,







it isn't

thouge i must say this was a waste of time


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

Its not a waste of time...but sh*t like this is a waste of time when I was expecting to see a gerbil being eaten by piranhas.

You sound like a..... nevermind.


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

it was funny when he took offense about the lounge being a waste of time. that's just sad. but cute in a way.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Can't see it


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

dutchfrompredator said:


> Can't see it


Don't worry about it...its a cartoon that uses curse words in a feeble attempt to be humorous.


----------



## srt4val (Dec 8, 2004)

that was cool weird


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

hmmm dissapointed, thought it was real not a silly cartoon


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

blazednosferatu said:


> hmmm dissapointed, thought it was real not a silly cartoon










i agree with everyone in here


----------

